# Clamoroso Sky: radiocronaca della CL stile "Quelli che il calcio..."



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Settembre 2015)

*Clamoroso Sky: radiocronaca della CL stile "Quelli che il calcio..."*

Ieri sera gli abbonati di Sky si sono trovati davanti ai loro occhi una novità alquanto bizzarra, e da alcuni definita grottesca o addirittura triste. Infatti nei consueti appuntamenti con il notiziario Sky Sport 24, una volta ogni 20 minuti, è stato effettuato un collegamento con i vari campi della CL, con i cronisti che hanno raccontato in diretta quello che stavano vedendo. Ovviamente senza trasmettere le immagini. 
Questo è un format inglese molto diffuso altrove, ma in Italia conosciuto solo per la trasmissione "quelli che il calcio".


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Settembre 2015)

Tipo Telelombardia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Settembre 2015)

Per un emittente come Sky è davvero un modo efficace per rendersi ridicoli...Capisco voler in tutti i modi fare un dispetto a mediaset ma così la figuraccia la fanno loro..


----------



## pazzomania (16 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tipo Telelombardia.





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per un emittente come Sky è davvero un modo efficace per rendersi ridicoli...Capisco voler in tutti i modi fare un dispetto a mediaset ma così la figuraccia la fanno loro..



Io invece ho sempre pensato che una trasmissione come QSVS, magari sostituendo qualche ospite rincitrullito evidentemente, possa fare milioni di ascoltatori se finisse su una rete importante


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Settembre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io invece ho sempre pensato che una trasmissione come QSVS, magari sostituendo qualche ospite rincitrullito evidentemente, possa fare milioni di ascoltatori se finisse su una rete importante



Non credo...gli appassionati veri si vogliono guardare le partite, non se ne fanno nulla del commento.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non credo...gli appassionati veri si vogliono guardare le partite, non se ne fanno nulla del commento.



Ma, ti dirò che fra gli over 60, nonostante la passione per il calcio, molti non si abbonano alla pay.

Parliamoci chiaro, Antenna3 e Telelombardia, sono il Network di reti locali più visto d' Italia, e stanno in piedi praticamente solo grazie al calcio, quindi molta gente le guarda.

Io stesso quando non so che fare la sera o prima di dormire, un giretto sui loro canali lo faccio sempre..


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Settembre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma, ti dirò che fra gli over 60, nonostante la passione per il calcio, molti non si abbonano alla pay.
> 
> Parliamoci chiaro, Antenna3 e Telelombardia, sono il Network di reti locali più visto d' Italia, e stanno in piedi praticamente solo grazie al calcio, quindi molta gente le guarda.
> 
> Io stesso quando non so che fare la sera o prima di dormire, un giretto sui loro canali lo faccio sempre..



Non so se basta per una rete nazionale importante. Anzi, quelli che il calcio è andato bene più per i personaggi trash che c'erano più che la trasmissione in sè.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (16 Settembre 2015)

Ma per fare le cronache delle partite, le seguivano da Mediaset Premium?


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2015)

Piuttosto patetica la cosa secondo me...


----------



## Mou (16 Settembre 2015)

Patetico..


----------



## Nicco (16 Settembre 2015)

Patetica? 
E che devono fare, io la trovo una mossa ovvia, come la diretta di gazzetta tv, non posso fare altro.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2015)

No ma dai ma non lo sanno che se uno vuole se la ascolta direttamente alla radio?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Settembre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io invece ho sempre pensato che una trasmissione come QSVS, magari sostituendo qualche ospite rincitrullito evidentemente, possa fare milioni di ascoltatori se finisse su una rete importante



Concordo. Da ragazzino lo seguivo molto durante il campionato, era divertente e piacevole. Però dovrebbero cambiare quasi tutti gli ospiti, altro che qualche.  Con il ruolo maggiore di Ruiu dopo l'uscita di scena di Crudeli poi è si è sprofondati ancora più in basso. Gente come Ruiu proprio non dovrebbe lavorare.


----------



## prebozzio (16 Settembre 2015)

Come ci sono gli inviati da Milanello, Pinetina etc. a ogni ora del giorno, perché non dovrebbe esserci l'inviato durante la partita anche se non possono trasmetterla?
SkySport 24 deve tenere aggiornati costantemente gli spettatori, e quello che fanno è aggiornare.
Che poi piaccia o no è un altro discorso, ma trovo abbastanza sciocco discutere il servizio offerto in sé, assolutamente coerente e di senso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Settembre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io invece ho sempre pensato che una trasmissione come QSVS, magari sostituendo qualche ospite rincitrullito evidentemente, possa fare milioni di ascoltatori se finisse su una rete importante



alla fine Quelli che il calcio è una cosa del genere..a me ha sempre fatto schifo fin dai tempi di fazio...però sono gusti, io odio tutti i programmi con "opinionisti"


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Settembre 2015)

per un'emittente del calibro di sky è triste come cosa. 

va bene finchè sei una realtà locale, come qsvs per telelombardia. 

lo stesso quelli che il calcio, aveva un senso anni fa, quando la pay tv se la potevano permettere in pochi, al giorno d'oggi è trash puro. 
e poi è sempre stato più un programma di intrattenimento che di calcio in sè.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (17 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Come ci sono gli inviati da Milanello, Pinetina etc. a ogni ora del giorno, perché non dovrebbe esserci l'inviato durante la partita anche se non possono trasmetterla?
> SkySport 24 deve tenere aggiornati costantemente gli spettatori, e quello che fanno è aggiornare.
> Che poi piaccia o no è un altro discorso, ma trovo abbastanza sciocco discutere il servizio offerto in sé, assolutamente coerente e di senso.



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Settembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ieri sera gli abbonati di Sky si sono trovati davanti ai loro occhi una novità alquanto bizzarra, e da alcuni definita grottesca o addirittura triste. Infatti nei consueti appuntamenti con il notiziario Sky Sport 24, una volta ogni 20 minuti, è stato effettuato un collegamento con i vari campi della CL, con i cronisti che hanno raccontato in diretta quello che stavano vedendo. Ovviamente senza trasmettere le immagini.
> Questo è un format inglese molto diffuso altrove, ma in Italia conosciuto solo per la trasmissione "quelli che il calcio".



Da abbonato Sky che spende anche tanto dico che è una grossa caduta di stile, ed era decisamente meglio non fare niente.
La nuova direzione sportiva di Caressa è abbastanza discutibile, anche il nuovo programma "Club Calcio" non mi convince. Boban era anche imbarazzato all'inizio.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Settembre 2015)

Ora manca solo che ingaggino Pompilio e Chirico a fare i siparietti in studio ed il degrado è completo. 

Anzi no, dovrebbero usare gli omini del Subbuteo per "far vedere" i gol e la trashata sarà totale.


----------



## Mou (17 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Come ci sono gli inviati da Milanello, Pinetina etc. a ogni ora del giorno, perché non dovrebbe esserci l'inviato durante la partita anche se non possono trasmetterla?
> SkySport 24 deve tenere aggiornati costantemente gli spettatori, e quello che fanno è aggiornare.
> Che poi piaccia o no è un altro discorso, ma trovo abbastanza sciocco discutere il servizio offerto in sé, assolutamente coerente e di senso.



Coerente? Qual è l'utilità di un collegamento da stadio senza immagini del campo? In Italia è una pratica che *tutti* i calciofili (cui il servizio, teoricamente, è rivolto) ricollegano a "Quelli che il calcio" o "QSVS", che tutto sono tranne che programmi di informazione sportiva. È una pratica trash, c'è poco da fare: perde di credibilità la rete.


----------



## prebozzio (17 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Coerente? Qual è l'utilità di un collegamento da stadio senza immagini del campo? In Italia è una pratica che *tutti* i calciofili (cui il servizio, teoricamente, è rivolto) ricollegano a "Quelli che il calcio" o "QSVS", che tutto sono tranne che programmi di informazione sportiva. È una pratica trash, c'è poco da fare: perde di credibilità la rete.


SkySport 24 ha come obiettivo aggiornare lo spettatore.
L'inviato dallo stadio racconta l'andamento della partita allo spettatore che non può seguirla.
Ecco la coerenza.


----------



## Mou (17 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> SkySport 24 ha come obiettivo aggiornare lo spettatore.
> L'inviato dallo stadio racconta l'andamento della partita allo spettatore che non può seguirla.
> Ecco la coerenza.



È una magra soddisfazione questa coerenza. Basta leggere i commenti in questo topic: chi ha Sky, questa diretta da stadio la boccia


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Settembre 2015)

Chissà se ci sta pure Ravezzani con la lavagnetta


----------



## Danielsan (17 Settembre 2015)

Opinabile.
A mio avviso però è molto piu triste che su Studio Sport su Italia 1 non abbiano menzionato una mezza volta la NAZIONALE di basket ITALIANA durante questi europei.(esclusiva Sky). 
Non fanno mancare però i grandi servizi dal pub durante la partita della Juve di champions, manco fosse la finale.


----------



## mistergao (18 Settembre 2015)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Opinabile.
> A mio avviso però è molto piu triste che su Studio Sport su Italia 1 non abbiano menzionato una mezza volta la NAZIONALE di basket ITALIANA durante questi europei.(esclusiva Sky).
> Non fanno mancare però i grandi servizi dal pub durante la partita della Juve di champions, manco fosse la finale.



Ecco, sì, appunto. La guerra Sky-Mediaset con sullo sfondo la Champions è una delle cose più tristi degli ultimi anni. Sky ha l'esclusiva dei mondiali? Non ne parliamo nei TG. Tra l'altro domenica sera a Canale 5 han fatto fatica a citare il GP motociclistico di San Marinio, guarda caso altra esclusiva Sky. Patetici.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> SkySport 24 ha come obiettivo aggiornare lo spettatore.
> L'inviato dallo stadio racconta l'andamento della partita allo spettatore che non può seguirla.
> Ecco la coerenza.



Qui si vede la differenza tra le due aziende.


----------

